# Applause for TUGBrian and Mods!



## Okies (Nov 9, 2014)

Way to go!  You made quick work of cleaning up after that hacking infiltrator!  You're on he ball


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2014)

someone must have been up early, was all gone by the time I even saw all the notification emails =)


----------

